# Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?



## worker_one (21. September 2006)

Moin!

In Bezug auf die aktuelle Diskussion ob Mono oder Geflecht wollte ich mal wissen, welche monofile Schnur ihr mir zum Pilken auf der Ostsee empfehlen könnt?
Die Schnur sollte eine Durchmesser von 0,35mm, gute Tragkraft und eine hohe Abriebfestigkeit besitzen.
Wenn möglich auch gleich, wo ich die Schnur bekomme.|wavey:


----------



## sunny (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

Wenn ich das nächste mal bei meinem Höker bin, ermittel ich, welche Schnur ich habe. Ist eine aus dem Land der kleinen gelben Männer. Den Namen habe ich irgendwie verdrängt.

Wird aufgrund ihrer Abriebfestigkeit auch sehr gerne von Karpfenangler verwendet. Ich fische mit ner 0,30 er, hatte noch keine Probs damit.


----------



## worker_one (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*



sunny schrieb:


> Ist eine aus dem Land der kleinen gelben Männer.


Ist die denn farblich auch auf die kleinen gelben Männer abgestimmt?|kopfkrat:q


----------



## heinzrch (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

mich würde mal interessieren, ob so ne knallig orange Schnur, wie z.B. DAM Sealine oder auch die leuchtgrüne Berkley Big Game eine Scheuchwirkung beim Kutterangeln haben, oder ob die Farbe völlig egal ist. Ebenso ob geflochtene Schnur eine Scheuchwirkung hat, und daher ein klares Monofil vorgeschaltet werden muß bzw. sollte (also nicht wegen der Elastizität, sonder nur wegen der Tarnung...)


----------



## welsfaenger (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

mit der Scheuchwirkung bin ich mir nicht so sicher,
daher schlate ich vorsichtshalber ca. 2 m Fluorcarbon vor meine Geflochtene. Eigentlich bin ich aucvh der Meinung das man die Schnur in 20m Tiefe nicht mehr sehen kann, aber wer weiß das ganz genau !?!?!
Grüße


----------



## Hansi (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

Ich glaube, daß bei den Sichttiefen in der Ostsee die Farbe der Schnur kaum eine Rolle spielt(zumindest nicht für die Fische, schon aber für das Erkennen der Schnur des Angelnachbarn).
Neben der Tragkraft und Abriebfestigkeit der Mono sollte wohl auch eine möglichst geringe Dehnung vorhanden sein.

Ich selbst habe zu Anfang in der Ostsee mit ner 0,40 Mono gefischt, die dann aber selbst bei einem 50 gr. Pilker zur Gummileine wurde, sobald etwas mehr als 40 - 50 m Schnur draußen waren.
Eine geflochtene bietet für mich einfach besseren Kontakt zum Pilker und Fisch.
Wenn es aber eine Mono mit ähnlich geringer Dehnung auf dem Markt gibt würde ich auch gern wieder umsteigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*



Hansi schrieb:


> Eine geflochtene bietet für mich einfach besseren Kontakt zum Pilker und Fisch.
> Wenn es aber eine Mono mit ähnlich geringer Dehnung auf dem Markt gibt würde ich auch gern wieder umsteigen.


Auf so eine Mono warte ich auch noch gespannt - die Fortschritte lassen hoffen. :g


----------



## micha_2 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

gegen eine helle farbe als hauptschnur is nichts einzuwenden, aber als vofach nehme ich nur noch klar oder flourcarbon. habe früher mit gelber amnesia als vorfach gefischt und auch gut gefangen. habe allerdings mit schwarzer amnesia als vorfach(war im herbst bei trüben wetter) sehr schlechte bis gar keine fänge gehabt, wo andere fische gefangen haben


----------



## Pilkfreak (23. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

Reicht denn eine Schnur mit 0,35 Durchmesser? wenn man ma n Hänger hat dann ist es doch von Vorteil eine etwas dickere Schnur zu nehmen oder?#c #c #c #c 

Grüße

Ole


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

Moin,
ich hab da so eine blaue Spezi Salzwasserschnur von Cormoran drauf in 0,35. Die ist voll gut und bei nem Hänger muß man auch mächtig ziehen. Also wenn der Hänger sich bei einer 35iger nicht löst dann tut er das auch nicht bei 50iger oder geflochtener.


----------



## BennyO (24. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

Also ich fische nur noch mit geflochtener. Damals habe ich auch mit einer 0.35mm geangelt und es hat total ausgereicht. 
Wenn eine Hänger sich nicht bei ner 0.35er lösen lässt, lässt er sich mit keiner lösen.
Welche Schnur du jetzt genau benutzt ist im Grunde eigentlich egal. Hol dir nur nicht die billigste.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (24. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

Ich würde dir dir zu ner berkley raten!!So um die 0.35#6


----------



## welsfaenger (24. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

@Junger_Dorschler

??? hmm, warum denn gerade Berkley ? Weil die Marke gerade gutes Marketing betreibt oder wegen einer besonderen Eigenschaft ?!?


----------



## tknipser (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

Habe auf meiner Rolle ne 0,17er Spiderwire drauf, reicht diese  fürs Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter?? Wenn ich so lese das viele eine 0,35er Mono nehmen, würde die Schnur ja bei weitem ausreichen oder? Und wieviel Schnur sollte man auf der Rolle haben wenn man auf Hochseeangeln geht? Sorry aber ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet Hochseeangeln und möchte bald mal auf einem Kutter mitfahren und dann natürlich mit richtigem Gerät  . Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## djoerni (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

also beim normalen fischen auf deutschen kuttern reicht ne 17er geflochtene locker aus.


----------



## Hardi (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

Die angesprochene Berkley Trilene Big Game finde ich gerade in den nötigen Stärken, von 0,31 mm bis 0,36 mm, nicht geeignet für das Pilken vom Kutter. Die Schnur hat eine viel zu starke Dehnung. Ich empfehle, wenn es den Monofil sein soll, eine Schnur mit geringerer Dehnung. Meist haben die Zielfischnüre für Dorsch genau die eigenschaft einer geringeren Dehnung.
Ich persönlich fische nur noch Geflecht beim Pilken. Sollte es ins flachere Wasser gehen schalter ich auch schon mal eine monofile Schlagschnur vor.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Meeresangler32 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*



Hansi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, daß bei den Sichttiefen in der Ostsee die Farbe der Schnur kaum eine Rolle spielt


 
ganz genauso ist das ich fische meistens immer mit knall orange und geflochtener grüne, und hab damit auch nicht weniger gefangen als nachbarn mit "weisser" durchsichtiger mono.:g


----------



## tknipser (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

Und wieviel Meter Schnur habt ihr so auf der Spule??


----------



## Louis (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*



tknipser schrieb:


> Und wieviel Meter Schnur habt ihr so auf der Spule??



Das ist ne Frage der Spulengrösse. Ich würde immer voll aufspulen. Nicht übervoll, damit Du keine Perücken wirfst, sondern gut bis zum Rand gefüllt. Damit kannst Du besser werfen, und genügend Reserven

Stell Dir mal vor, Du hast etwa 100m drauf. Nach der ersten Drift, Du hast gerade 50m Schnur draussen, reißt die Schnur. 50m Schnurverlust. Dann wirds aber eng.


----------



## Hansi (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

@tknipser

Das ist wohl abhängig von der Größe der Spule und der Schnurstärke. Oder mal anders gesagt, die Spule sollte so groß sein, dass bei einem Wurf um die 40-50m + Wassertiefe die Schnur leicht von der Spule ablaufen kann und man nicht schon den Spulenkern erkennt. Manchmal ist es auch vom Kutter aus von Vorteil, anständige Wurfweiten zu erreichen und das schafft man nicht, wenn die Spule leer ist oder zu schnell leer wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

Ich kann nur raten: probiert mal die Trilene Sensation in >0.30 aus, eine superduper Mono was das Feeling betrifft, wirklich kaum Memory und  sehr guter Kontakt zum Köder. Meine Lieblingsschnur zum aktiven Fischen im Moment!


----------



## tknipser (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

Das die richtige Menge auf der Spule sein sollte ist für mich logisch, nur wollte ich wissen wieviel Meter ihr so auf euren Spulen habt. Ich habe z.B. eine Red Arc 10040 (obwohl ich nicht weiß ob die überhaupt gut für Ostsee bzw. Salzwasser ist) mit 200m geflochten drauf. Reichen dann die 200m oder ist das eher zu wenig.


----------



## Hansi (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

@tknipser

bei den Gewässertiefen in der Ostsee sollten 200 m ausreichen. Was die Rolle anbetrifft, frag doch mal AngelDet, der ist da Spezi.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*



tknipser schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. eine Red Arc 10040 (obwohl ich nicht weiß ob die überhaupt gut für Ostsee bzw. Salzwasser ist)


Les Dir mal die Threads dazu durch, besonders den "Kaffeemühle"-Thread und auch "Blue Arc" etc., da ist schon ganz viel beschrieben welche Vorsorge man treffen sollte, daß die Rolle eben auch ordentlich gefettet ist und nicht wegen einer Sparfettung ab Werk schaden erleidet. Auch muß man bei Hängern ein bischen vorsichtig wegen des Wormshaftes sein, der ist die schwächste Stelle der ansonsten überragend stabilen Rolle, so daß jemand leicht geneigt ist dort zu überlasten - schlechter Lauf hinterher.


----------



## tknipser (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Les Dir mal die Threads dazu durch, besonders den "Kaffeemühle"-Thread und auch "Blue Arc" etc., da ist schon ganz viel beschrieben welche Vorsorge man treffen sollte, daß die Rolle eben auch ordentlich gefettet ist und nicht wegen einer Sparfettung ab Werk schaden erleidet. Auch muß man bei Hängern ein bischen vorsichtig wegen des Wormshaftes sein, der ist die schwächste Stelle der ansonsten überragend stabilen Rolle, so daß jemand leicht geneigt ist dort zu überlasten - schlechter Lauf hinterher.



Und was könntest Du für eine Rolle unter 100€ empfehlen?


----------



## WalKo (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*



> Habe auf meiner Rolle ne 0,17er Spiderwire drauf, reicht diese fürs Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter?? Wenn ich so lese das viele eine 0,35er Mono nehmen, würde die Schnur ja bei weitem ausreichen oder? Und wieviel Schnur sollte man auf der Rolle haben wenn man auf Hochseeangeln geht? Sorry aber ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet Hochseeangeln und möchte bald mal auf einem Kutter mitfahren und dann natürlich mit richtigem Gerät . Danke für Eure Hilfe





> also beim normalen fischen auf deutschen kuttern reicht ne 17er geflochtene locker aus.



0,17 Spiderwire Schnurproben, die ich zum messen hatte, hielten mit No Knot zwischen 8-12kg, der wirkliche Durchmesser war bei 0,22-0,23mm.

Die  allgemeine Aussage, ,,0,17 Geflochtene Schnur, hat eine sehr beschränkte Aussagekraft. 
Bei Schnüren die als 0,17 bezeichnet werden, habe ich Durchmesser zwischen 0,195 und 0,35mm, und  eine Tragkraft zwischen 8 und 18kg gemessen. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*



tknipser schrieb:


> Und was könntest Du für eine Rolle unter 100€ empfehlen?


Deine RedArc der Gr.4 geht doch Klasse fürs leichte Pilken inner Ostsee, Schnurfassung reicht eh, ein bischen Fett und liebevolle Behandlung wären auch noch gut.
Wenn man eine Nr. stabiler sein will nimmt man eine BlueArc 8400 oder 7400, die können etwas mehr ab ohne den Wormshaft. Und die Teile wie Spulen sind austauschbar, wer mit dem RedArc-Knauf gut klar kommt findet auch die 8400 Klasse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*



WalKo schrieb:


> Die  allgemeine Aussage, ,,0,17 Geflochtene Schnur, hat eine sehr beschränkte Aussagekraft.
> Bei Schnüren die als 0,17 bezeichnet werden, habe ich Durchmesser zwischen 0,195 und 0,35mm, und  eine Tragkraft zwischen 8 und 18kg gemessen.


Die Gigafish Powerline 17 ist z.B. laut Micrometerschraube min. 0,33mm dick, hält aber auch eine Menge. 150m füllen gerade eine 4000er Spule.
Muß man nur wissen, die Schnur ist deswegen nicht schlecht  - i wo, man bekommt eben viel Tragkraft aber nicht die Dicke. 

Wenn man die Tendenz des Herstellers kennt, entweder in der Dicke/Dünne oder in der Tragkraft aufzuschneiden, kann man sich schon gut orientieren.


----------



## tknipser (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Deine RedArc der Gr.4 geht doch Klasse fürs leichte Pilken inner Ostsee, Schnurfassung reicht eh, ein bischen Fett und liebevolle Behandlung wären auch noch gut.
> Wenn man eine Nr. stabiler sein will nimmt man eine BlueArc 8400 oder 7400, die können etwas mehr ab ohne den Wormshaft. Und die Teile wie Spulen sind austauschbar, wer mit dem RedArc-Knauf gut klar kommt findet auch die 8400 Klasse.




Wenn Du sagst das ich meine RedArc auch für die Ostsee bzw. Salzwasser nutzen kann, reicht mir das. Da brauch mir keine neue kaufen zumal ich ja auch nicht oft in der Ostsee bzw. im Salzwasser fische. Das mit dem nachfetten und pflegen werde ich machen, damit ich noch länger Freude an meiner RedArc habe. Mal kucken was es bei uns im Baumarkt für Fette gibt.


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Also wenn der Hänger sich bei einer 35iger nicht löst dann tut er das auch nicht bei 50iger oder geflochtener.



Moin

wenn der Pilker erstmal wirklich fest ist, dann kann man ihn auch nicht mehr mit einer 50er Mono lösen, das ist so schon richtig.
Allerdings kommt es bei Geflochtener oft gar nicht so weit. Wenn man merkt der Pilker hängt, reicht bei Geflochtener oft ein kleiner Schlag ausm Handgelenk und der Pilk ist wieder frei. Bei Mono geht das leider nicht, bis man gemerkt hat der Pilker ist fest ist es eh schon zu spät.
Das ist so meine Erfahrung.

Seitdem ich mit Geflecht fische sind meine Verluste um ein Vielfaches zurückgegangen, lasse jetzt allerhöchstens jede 5. Kuttertour einen Pilker in der Ostsee :m  
Fische übrigends eine 8er Powerline oder 6er Whiplash.


----------



## degl (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

@tknipser,

du kannst dir auch mit der RedArc viel Stress ersparen,wenn du auf die möglichst gute Bremseinstellung achtest(wie bei jeder anderen Rolle auch).
Ich stelle die Rollenbremse immer so ein,das ich noch so eben Schnur mit der Hand abziehen kann auch wenn die Rolle an der Rute ist(bei geflochtener),dann sollte auch das Getriebe die Pilktour problemlos mitmachen

gruß degl


----------



## HD4ever (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

hab da immer (wenn überhaupt Mono) irgendeine Dorsch-spezie Schnur fürn paar EUR im Einsatz .... (meistens gelb)
nix spezielles, aber nie mit irgendeiner Probleme gehabt ... :m


----------



## tknipser (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*



degl schrieb:


> @tknipser,
> 
> du kannst dir auch mit der RedArc viel Stress ersparen,wenn du auf die möglichst gute Bremseinstellung achtest(wie bei jeder anderen Rolle auch).
> Ich stelle die Rollenbremse immer so ein,das ich noch so eben Schnur mit der Hand abziehen kann auch wenn die Rolle an der Rute ist(bei geflochtener),dann sollte auch das Getriebe die Pilktour problemlos mitmachen
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. So in der Art stelle ich meine Bremse auch ein. Wobei ich denke das ich manchmel die Bremse eher zu leicht eingestellt habe als zu straff und wenn ich merke der Fisch nimmt mir immer nur Schnur ich dann die Bremse nachstelle.


----------



## degl (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

@tknipser,

liegt bestimmt auch an den verwendeten Rollen,jede arbeitet doch etwas anders und wenn du z.B. ne steife Pilkrute hast beugst du so auch dem Ausschlitzen vor und hälst dem Getriebe auch die Überbelastung weitestgehends vom "Hals".
Lieber etwas weicher einstellen,mußte erleben wie aus nem Drill in Bruchteilen von Sek. ein Hänger wurde und dann ging ruckzuck 
die Rute zum Teufel.........denke bei Mono wär das sooo...schnell nicht passiert#d

gruß degl


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Monofile für´s Pilken?*

Ich distanziere mich nach anfänglich guten Erfahrungen von den Berkley Trilene Sensation und Sensithin Ultra, mit der Schockfestigkeit und Haltbarkeit einfach nur ein Risiko.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1366658&postcount=16

Da ist eine 10 Jahre alte Stroft GTM, Steelpower, DT Supertouch oder Zebco Triton ein wesentlich zuverlässigerer Partner.


----------

